# Mule Deer



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

Again, some mediocre photography by a rookie with a camera! However, this one actually caught the attention of Outdoor Life and was featured as a runner up in a photo contest a couple years ago. Taken in Ft. Davis while quail hunting in the mountains. God Bless West Texas!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Sweet...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome pic. Time spent in the West Texas high desert is about as hard as it gets but as close to heaven as you can get also. I love it out there.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty nice action shot.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is one fine shot.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a nice picture.....also...did u notice it's a mulie with a white tail rack....a lot of crossed up deer out there. We shot one with a perfect 8,1 small mule deer kicker up on the g2. Very rare to see. Congrats


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

That is awesome, I could live out there during deer season. ..
great pic ! ^^^ yep that's right I have 21 " 8 pt. Mulie buck mounted in
my son's room that doesn't have any crab claws.. half whitetail, skinnier features
Unlike a mule deer buck also.but hehe has the ears.. love hunting mule Deer..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

sea sick said:


> That's a nice picture.....also...did u notice it's a mulie with a white tail rack....a lot of crossed up deer out there. We shot one with a perfect 8,1 small mule deer kicker up on the g2. Very rare to see. Congrats


I have read about this a lot and indeed they do crossbreed. I have been hunting the same property in Brewster Co South of Sanderson since 1983 and see lots of deer like this. Some are immature but I have taken very heavy fully mature bucks with horns like those and we have never seen a whitetail buck or doe out there or even heard of anyone taking one for miles around. I think it the Trans-Pecos genetics.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Mulie Cross?*

Yep, SeaSick, that deer brought on more than a few discussions regarding whitetail/muley crosses. Difficult to say of course without official DNA testing and what not, but still fun to talk about. That buck was the only one of the week that could have been possible, all the others had forks and kickers, nothing as symmetrical as this one. And like HydraSports said, God certainly Blessed the mountains of West Texas!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice one.

Griz


----------



## Grand Passage (Oct 14, 2013)

That is an awesome picture!


----------



## New2Salt (Jun 30, 2014)

Great shot


----------

